# Solved: How do I delete ghost files from my Google Nexus 7?



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

I recently deleted about 200 JPEGs from my Google Nexus 7 2. While the pictures have been deleted, there are still ghost files remaining for all of them. How can I batch-delete these ghost files? I know that if I long-press each icon individually I can delete one at a time, but I figure there should be a way to delete them all at once. I thought that rebooting might remove them, but it didn't. I would greatly appreciate hearing from anyone who might be able to help. Thank you.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What's a ghost file? If you connect it to your computer, you should be able to delete whatever files you want, but you should be careful.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank you. I didn't think about connecting it to my computer. I did get rid of them, though. 

I don't know the technical term for an "empty" icon. It's just a "whited-out" remnant of a deleted file, I guess I'm sure there's a name for it. Anyhow, I started deleting them individually when, all of a sudden, the ones remaining all disappeared at once. It's a mystery to me how that happened, but I'm glad it did.


----------

